# Swiss Morane-Saulnier M.S.406



## mauld (Jul 22, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMF3DpsJyNU_


----------



## parsifal (Jul 22, 2013)

very nice. thanks for sharing. most unusual. Do you knw where and when this was taken?


----------



## mauld (Jul 22, 2013)

parsifal said:


> very nice. thanks for sharing. most unusual. Do you knw where and when this was taken?



Yes, It was taken by me at flying legends on 13th July 2013 with some footage from the previous day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 22, 2013)

Cool video. 8)


Wheels


----------



## parsifal (Jul 23, 2013)

The Morane was badly received during its wartime career. but i have to say, it was probably comparable to the early marksof huricane.Had france survived, the morane would almost certainly have been incremenetally improved as the hurri was


----------



## Marcel (Jul 24, 2013)

Great video!
I always thought the Morane to be an ugly plane, but seeing it flying for real, I must say it has a certain beauty.


----------

